# Bolt+ Tuning Adapter not recognized



## Poiks (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi all,
I have a Bolt+ with a tuning adapter connected, but the Bolt doesn't seem to recognize it. The odd thing is that I can watch my channels. To be honest I'm not even sure what the tuning adapter is for, but since it's connected I think probably that section of the bolt's menu shouldn't show that no tuning adapter is connected.

Can anyone explain what the heck the TA is for, whether the fact that I can watch my channels means it's a non-issue, and/or if getting it working correctly might help the TiVo to recognize which channels I actually subscribe to?

Thanks, from a newbie.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Poiks said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Bolt+ with a tuning adapter connected, but the Bolt doesn't seem to recognize it. The odd thing is that I can watch my channels. To be honest I'm not even sure what the tuning adapter is for, but since it's connected I think probably that section of the bolt's menu shouldn't show that no tuning adapter is connected.
> Can anyone explain what the heck the TA is for, whether the fact that I can watch my channels means it's a non-issue, and/or if getting it working correctly might help the TiVo to recognize which channels I actually subscribe to?
> Thanks, from a newbie.


It's needed with SDV -> Switched video - Wikipedia


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Poiks said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Bolt+ with a tuning adapter connected, but the Bolt doesn't seem to recognize it. The odd thing is that I can watch my channels. To be honest I'm not even sure what the tuning adapter is for, but since it's connected I think probably that section of the bolt's menu shouldn't show that no tuning adapter is connected.
> 
> Can anyone explain what the heck the TA is for, whether the fact that I can watch my channels means it's a non-issue, and/or if getting it working correctly might help the TiVo to recognize which channels I actually subscribe to?
> ...


which usb port on the bolt is it plugged into? did you try the other usb port or a different adapter?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Poiks said:


> Hi all,
> I have a Bolt+ with a tuning adapter connected, but the Bolt doesn't seem to recognize it. The odd thing is that I can watch my channels. To be honest I'm not even sure what the tuning adapter is for, but since it's connected I think probably that section of the bolt's menu shouldn't show that no tuning adapter is connected.
> 
> Can anyone explain what the heck the TA is for, whether the fact that I can watch my channels means it's a non-issue, and/or if getting it working correctly might help the TiVo to recognize which channels I actually subscribe to?
> ...


What do you mean by the Bolt "doesn't seem to recognize it"? Are you getting a message that there is no tuning adapter connected or is it something else?

The TiVo will NOT tell you directly what channels you subscribe to. That is best done by looking at what package you subscribe to at your cable company's site. Indirectly, if you can't tune the channel then either it is not part of the package you subscribe to, OR it is an SDV channel that the TA is required to tune in. The error messages SOMETIMES indicate which is which, but in my experience this isn't always so.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps the OP means the items at the end of Diagnostics? The TA information after the cable card. I don't have a TA so I can't know it it's for future use. The cable card data always shows "Paired: No", so I figure it's a work in progress. Also, in Account & System Info screen, there is a line for Tuning Adapter. Without one it displays "No Tuning Adapter".


----------



## a4wanman (Jun 21, 2005)

Just had Charter Spectrum installed. Just got my Tivo Bolt+ setup today. I'm only using a cable card. The tech tried to setup a tuning adapter, but the Tivo indicated there where no TV channels. As soon as the TA was unplugged, the Tivo starting showing channels. I'm not sure which channels are SDVs. HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime are included in my cable package. I'm currently able to tune to those channels. The Tivo did recognize the TA when it was connected. The tech, his manager, and the support person came to the conclusion it must not be needed with the newer Tivos.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

a4wanman said:


> Just had Charter Spectrum installed. Just got my Tivo Bolt+ setup today. I'm only using a cable card. The tech tried to setup a tuning adapter, but the Tivo indicated there where no TV channels. As soon as the TA was unplugged, the Tivo starting showing channels. I'm not sure which channels are SDVs. HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime are included in my cable package. I'm currently able to tune to those channels. The Tivo did recognize the TA when it was connected. The tech, his manager, and the support person came to the conclusion it must not be needed with the newer Tivos.


still needed at least on 1st generation white bolt on cox


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

a4wanman said:


> Just had Charter Spectrum installed. Just got my Tivo Bolt+ setup today. I'm only using a cable card. The tech tried to setup a tuning adapter, but the Tivo indicated there where no TV channels. As soon as the TA was unplugged, the Tivo starting showing channels. I'm not sure which channels are SDVs. HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime are included in my cable package. I'm currently able to tune to those channels. The Tivo did recognize the TA when it was connected. The tech, his manager, and the support person came to the conclusion it must not be needed with the newer Tivos.


The TA is almost certainly needed for some Charter channels (there is no TiVo model that doesn't need a TA if the cable company using SDV). I suspect that Charter was using a TA that wasn't yet authorized (did the tech wait for the TA light to stop blinking as it takes a while?). The number of SDV channels is usually fairly small, so you may not be missing anything you want to watch or is even in your package. About the only thing you can do is set your guide to ALL channels (this is important), then tune to channel 1 and then using the up channel button go through the channels one by one to see if anything is there that you can't tune that you should be able to tune.


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

a4wanman said:


> Just had Charter Spectrum installed. Just got my Tivo Bolt+ setup today. I'm only using a cable card. The tech tried to setup a tuning adapter, but the Tivo indicated there where no TV channels. As soon as the TA was unplugged, the Tivo starting showing channels. I'm not sure which channels are SDVs. HBO, Cinemax, and Showtime are included in my cable package. I'm currently able to tune to those channels. The Tivo did recognize the TA when it was connected. The tech, his manager, and the support person came to the conclusion it must not be needed with the newer Tivos.


Just had Spectrum set up in California and my first TA did the same thing. Got a second to work (for less than 24hrs) and found out that I had one channel in my favorites that is SDV. Probably doesn't correspond to yours, but 825 is IFC and SDV in SoCal. Now I can't get the TiVo to see the TA. At least it doesn't kill all the cablecard channels like the first one did.


----------

